# We need a blessing and we will get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey you guys, look I just had an apiffany. WE NEED A BLESSING FROM GOD!!!. Face it, we cant live or function like this for the rest of our lives. Thats just a simple fact, and God knows that and wants to bless us. The key is that we have to support his kingdom by giving. Instead of sitting here thinking about this all the time, we need to do whatever we can to help get the gospel of Jesus out to people who havent heard it. THAT IS GODS MAIN PRIORITY!!!. And if we help his kingdom and sow seed into it then God will give us back 100 fold. If you have direct tv go to channel 372. It should be the TBN christian channel. Anyway if we give with Gods purpose at heart, he is very willing to get us out of this nightmare we call dp/dr. This is what Im going to do so I can only pass this message on to you guys. God Bless. :wink:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Hey you guys, look I just had an apiffany. WE NEED A BLESSING FROM GOD!!!. Face it, we cant live or function like this for the rest of our lives. Thats just a simple fact, and God knows that and wants to bless us. The key is that we have to support his kingdom by giving. Instead of sitting here thinking about this all the time, we need to do whatever we can to help get the gospel of Jesus out to people who havent heard it. THAT IS GODS MAIN PRIORITY!!!. And if we help his kingdom and sow seed into it then God will give us back 100 fold. If you have direct tv go to channel 372. It should be the TBN christian channel. Anyway if we give with Gods purpose at heart, he is very willing to get us out of this nightmare we call dp/dr. This is what Im going to do so I can only pass this message on to you guys. God Bless. :wink:


You won't find God in a TV set.....and you can't buy God ....God everyone wants to sell and buy God these days...I HATE it...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you guys, look I just had an apiffany. WE NEED A BLESSING FROM GOD!!!. Face it, we cant live or function like this for the rest of our lives. Thats just a simple fact, and God knows that and wants to bless us. The key is that we have to support his kingdom by giving. Instead of sitting here thinking about this all the time, we need to do whatever we can to help get the gospel of Jesus out to people who havent heard it. THAT IS GODS MAIN PRIORITY!!!. And if we help his kingdom and sow seed into it then God will give us back 100 fold. If you have direct tv go to channel 372. It should be the TBN christian channel. Anyway if we give with Gods purpose at heart, he is very willing to get us out of this nightmare we call dp/dr. This is what Im going to do so I can only pass this message on to you guys. God Bless. :wink:
> ...


Now, listen, brothers and sisters, you need to let Jesus into your heart and into your home! Without accepting your Savior how can you _expect_ to be Saved?!* For a one-time payment of $19.95 you can be the proud owner of this limited edition Jesus bobblehead figurine! Usher Heaven into your house, bring the Kingdom of God to Earth! Jesus loves you! Amen!

*Salvation not guaranteed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Ryan...I edited my post before I saw you wrote that above post.....EXACTLY! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.


Satan put you where you are now!!! and he puts lies into your head like that. the more you believe lies like that, the worse things are going to get for you. (FACT) jesus loves you, satan hates you. jesus wants to help you, satan wants to destroy you. ive told you the truth, now you do what you want with it. ive done my part.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Hey Ryan...I edited my post before I saw you wrote that above post.....EXACTLY! :wink:


A woman after my own heart. <3


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.
> ...


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.
> ...


(FACT) You are worthless.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

egodeath said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > egodeath said:
> ...


why are you even on this site anyway? if all you have to say is bad, then your not doing yourself or anyone else any good by being here. so ill tell you what, you ignore the truth, go worship satan, and when you die, you will only have yourself to blame for where you ended up. (FACT) you mean more to God than anything. just throwin some more truth your way.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm on this site because I suffer from depersonalization and have done research into the psychological and neurological aspects of the disorder, which many people here have found informative and helpful. Not everything I have to say is bad. I can be quite supportive.

You, on the other hand, recommend that everyone tune into the evangelical channel. So why are you here? Is it because you want everyone to embrace Jesus? I'm sorry, but his isn't a medium for proselytization; this is a DPD support forum. Get with the program.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I'm on this site because I suffer from depersonalization and have done research into the psychological and neurological aspects of the disorder, which many people here have found informative and helpful. Not everything I have to say is bad. I can be quite supportive.
> 
> You, on the other hand, recommend that everyone tune into the evangelical channel. So why are you here? Is it because you want everyone to embrace Jesus? I'm sorry, but his isn't a medium for proselytization; this is a DPD support forum. Get with the program.


This is the spirituality support part of the website, so yeah, that explains why i posted that here. And I only suggested that they take a look at that channel because a pastor can share the gospel better than I can. Im only 19 and Im no preacher, and i have a porn addiction among other things. so I dont feel myself qualified to preach to anyone else until I can get sin out of my own life. and i do suffer from depersonalization and i know first hand how the people on this site suffer from day to day. and i also know first hand how satan can ruin your life!!! its because of me giving into his temptations and trying drugs that got me where i am. But jesus on the other hand (even though i put myself in this situation) has forgiven me and helps me cope with this. I can only share the truth that jesus came here and was tortured and killed just to save us from having to endure Gods wrath when we sin. im not telling anyone anything that will harm them or offend them. im just trying to help.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not arguing over the importance of spirituality or against religion. Hell, technically I'm a certified minister. The only issue I had was with the evangelical channel and your hardball, proselytizing approach, as opposed to a more spiritual and supportive approach. And I'm sorry for calling you worthless.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on this site because I suffer from depersonalization and have done research into the psychological and neurological aspects of the disorder, which many people here have found informative and helpful. Not everything I have to say is bad. I can be quite supportive.
> ...


You're a young guy right? ...and you think you have a "porn addiction". Hell I bet most young men have a bit of a "Porn addiction" (FACT LOL)-You're healthy and perfectly normal!......You think it's sinful because some guy on a TV channel tells you it's wrong. That is very damaging. There's nothing shameful about having sexual feelings and to recover you need to accept your own feelings. I bet you even think you have Dp'd because you've "sinned"
There is no such thing as Satan, you are responsible for your own actions but of course it's easier to to blame something else..They aren't Satan's temptations, they're yours. Everybody blames this guy called "Satan" poor fella, it's hardly fair when he can't defend himself is it...

You think telling everybody that they're sinning and need a blessing to recover so they should go and watch some religious channel is helpful?......Erm yeah okay then...I think that's why you're getting such a reaction

I'm not anti-God...I'm just anti all this Satan/sinner/punishment crap.....It's such a contradiction to what Christians call Gods love.

The ministers on those TV channels become very rich by exploiting people like yourself and it makes me very angry. They tell you to donate money to their ministry, they say "Take the money that you're gonna donate and treble it because God will give you back 100 times what you give him".......I know this because I found myself getting sucked into that once upon a time when I had Dp.d........All your doing is lining their pockets. If you genuinely want to give to God etc...Go and join your local church, volunteer there to help with something, pray, prayer can be powerful....Give your time and love to people.......not your cash. Those ministers are hypocrites "Give us your cash, it's the root of all evil, it's the stuff of Satan but give it to us anyway"..... :roll:

Giving back to God isn't about money....If you could give money to God he'd probably hire a hit man to kill Satan....

(Nicely said Ryan)


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with a porn addiction, god loves sex; Go forth and reproduce.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

egodeath said:


> I'm not arguing over the importance of spirituality or against religion. Hell, technically I'm a certified minister. The only issue I had was with the evangelical channel and your hardball, proselytizing approach, as opposed to a more spiritual and supportive approach. And I'm sorry for calling you worthless.


its ok man, i dont hold grudges. i just wanted people to hear the gospel from someone who is annointed to preach. now i admit people need to watch out for some of them, cause some are crooks and they dont preach for the right cause. but a lot of them are for real. my personal fav is pastor John Hagee. he tells it like it should be told. the main priority of God is that people hear about jesus. thats why those stations are there, so people can hear about jesus in other countries. but granted everyone is different and have different beliefs and i dont judge anyone. I wouldnt not love a muslim because he believed in a different God, i would love them just as much. but the point that i was trying to get across was that God has spoken to and blessed me before. when i was 17 i had a heart attack and the doctors had confermed it. and i was afraid i might die, and i prayed that God would let me live, and i went and had an mri on my heart, and the doc said that the dmage that was there was gone. so i know that God is real and that he wants to help us, and in my opinion, we with dp need as much help as we can get.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Giving back to God isn't about money....If you could give money to God he'd probably hire a hit man to kill Satan....


I have to give you props for that one, that was pretty damn good. (FACT) One of the so called "christian healers" that you see on TV just so happens to conveniently live in one of the multi-million dollar homes right on the ocean at one of my favorite places to surf. If these people had honest hearts they would be spending their time emptying out hospitals, not seeking money and fame on TV. Jesus also said "be innocent as a dove, shrewd as a snake." Meaning be careful what you believe. I believe there is an undeniable force in the universe but for your own good be careful what you buy into and believe. The people here are only telling you this because some of us have been offended and hurt by people claiming to preach the gospel. Not everything is black and white.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Not everything is black and white.


I'll give you points for that one too Kenny.  



eduEDU1 said:


> God has spoken to and blessed me before.


Me too, although I didn't have a heart attack and I'm glad you are okay now.Are you baptised Ed? I got baptised about 6 years ago and it was one of the best things I ever did, my life changed after that and yes I do believe being baptised helped me with that. So while I seemed against your post I'm not against your faith etc at all, as Kenny said-Its not black or white.

PS,When I was very vulnerable and Dp'd I used to donate money weekly to this minister called Don Stewart-Guy of the TV... :roll: ....I couldn't see then because I was very desperate to feel better....but they do just try and get money from you. If you're just watching and listening to this guy I'm sure it's cool but it would maybe be better if you really want to devote your life to your faith to maybe join your church or something etc...that will get you out of the house and doing stuff at the same time which will help Dp.d far more than watching TV.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I just realized I haven't read the Bible in its entirety. Nor have I read the Qu'ran, nor the Tibetan Book of the Dead, nor the I Ching. Looks like I have homework.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't forget the Tibetan book of living and dying-awesome book. The Tibetan book of the dead is a bit hard to grasp even for Buddhists.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Don't forget the Tibetan book of living and dying-awesome book. The Tibetan book of the dead is a bit hard to grasp even for Buddhists.


yeah thats the one i have on my shelf. i didnt realize they were different. since theres little organization to buddhism (which i love) its hard to find resources. can you direct me to any good websites?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Spirit said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Not everything is black and white.
> ...


yes ive been baptized. but yes you have got to watch out for some ministers. but some are real. and the act of giving is not about the money, it is an act of faith. showing that you care enough about him to give for his cause, which is getting the gospel of his son out to the world.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

egodeath said:


> I just realized I haven't read the Bible in its entirety. Nor have I read the Qu'ran, nor the Tibetan Book of the Dead, nor the I Ching. Looks like I have homework.


Don't forget the book of morman


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Tibetan book of living and dying-awesome book. The Tibetan book of the dead is a bit hard to grasp even for Buddhists.
> ...


Sure there's heaps of Buddhist archives on the net, I'll hook you up with some links when i get a spare minute.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

why is it that when a Christian posts something on this spiritual support site, you go and "bash" them? For goodness sake this is Spiritual *SUPPORT* you got that? Go do it at the Spiritual *DEBATE* section if you want to do that.


*PEACE BE WITH YOU*


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry, but he spelled epiphany with an "a." I had to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't forgot about those links I promised you Ryan, they're coming in a little while, apologies.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Rein said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > egodeath said:
> ...


STUPID AS GRAPH... WHOEVER MADE THAT DON'T KNOW NOTHING.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.


If you don't mind me asking, what is your sexual orientation? According to the Bible, complete devotion to Satan and Satan worship means to be homosexual. No offense to Satan worshippers, or homosexuals.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.
> ...


I'm straight, but I wouldn't mind a night with the right guy


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Better idea: worship Satan. He does far more than God on this planet.
> ...


OMG, I never realised the bible was so ignorantly stupid. How can that NOT be offensive to homosexuals?....it blatantly is.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> OMG, I never realised the bible was so ignorantly stupid. How can that NOT be offensive to homosexuals?....it blatantly is.


How could you not realize how ignorantly stupid the bible is?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> OMG, I never realised the bible was so ignorantly stupid. How can that NOT be offensive to homosexuals?....it blatantly is.


How could you not realize how ignorantly stupid the bible is?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, I never realised the bible was so ignorantly stupid. How can that NOT be offensive to homosexuals?....it blatantly is.
> ...


Well. I did realise how ignorantly stupid some of it is obviously.,...but I didn't realize just how ignorantly stupid it really could be about certain things. There's not all that much love in it is there.....not really, it's the most judgmental hypocritical book in existence. Far from being truly spiritual...


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

egodeath said:


> since theres little organization to buddhism (which i love) its hard to find resources. can you direct me to any good websites?


Try this Forum maybe Ryan....I'm a member there, it's very resourceful and has sections for all types of Buddhism and a section on beginners Buddhism. http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/index.php.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks. Will check out.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit said:
> ...


I'm insulted...


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

this is Spiritual *SUPPORT* people! If you want to put down other people's faith go to the Spiritual *DEBATE*!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

how come you guys only bash the Christian faith? well i guess you would seein as how Jesus said "you will be hated for my names sake". but I invite you guys to go on a little spiritual journey. first, take a little trip to buddah's tomb, I guarrentee you he is still there. next, why dont you head down to muhammad's tomb, he is still there, DEAD AS A DOORKNOB!!!!. now go to Jesus' tomb......................... I WOULD BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY THAT HE IS (NOT) THERE!!!, why, because he loved YOU so much that he was willingly slaughtered and tortured and then nailed to a cross, and THEN rose again in three days like he said he would so that you could be forgiven for your blasphemy and go to heaven and reign with him for eternity!!!. so there (spirit) even if there was only that peice of love in the Bible, thats enough for the whole book!!!, AND A HUNDRED OTHER BOOKS!!!.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

And that makes the Bible any less ignorant and offensive how...?

I'm sure Jesus is the One, the Truth, and the Light to you, but that really doesn't mean anything to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

well, God gave you free will, so you have the right to blaspheem his son, his word, and his name if you want, so when you get to hell, buy a refrigerator magnet, and dont forget to pack some extra bottles of water, im sure it'll be a little hot, OHHH thats right!!!, water sets off the metal detectors in hell, sorry man good luck. :wink:


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

lol, in the end we all go to hell


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Rein said:


> lol, in the end we all go to hell


MAN!!!, I wish I had "HOPE" like yours!!!,lol. Dont believe that lie dude, your smarter than that.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> well, God gave you free will, so you have the right to blaspheem his son, his word, and his name if you want, so when you get to hell, buy a refrigerator magnet, and dont forget to pack some extra bottles of water, im sure it'll be a little hot, OHHH thats right!!!, water sets off the metal detectors in hell, sorry man good luck. :wink:


So Jesus loves me so much that he'd die on a cross to save me, but God will damn my immortal soul for not believing that Jesus is my savior? Seems kinda fuucked up to me. How is it blasphemous to say, "Jesus is not the Truth to me"? That doesn't make much sense either. And you spelled blaspheme wrong.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

God dosent damn your soul, you do. we werent meant for hell, but sin cannot enter heaven. so yeah if you dont except the gift that is given to you FREELY then you damn yourself. and when you called the Bible ignorent, that is what I meant by "blaspheme".


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > egodeath said:
> ...


Why are YOU insulted? Because I think the bible is ignorant....My comment wasn't aimed at any Christians, it was aimed at the bible....I also have a rel with Christ...and I'm not a disbeliever.

I wasn't debating anything...I wasn't putting down anybodies faith...I HAVE FAITH, I have absolute conviction..I have no problem with anybodies faith...I just think the bible is ignorant, misunderstood, mistranslated.and I think those who follow it are mostly ignorant.. I think that, but I'm not debating it.

Those who are courageous enough to admit to themselves that they struggle with they're faith...that they find some of the teachings ignorant, that they don't know if they trully believe, that they don't accept all of the teachings....it doesn't mean those people don't have faith....it just means they're honest with others and with themselves, it doesn't make them blasphemous, saying that is insulting....and saying that homosexuals are devil worshipers? c'mon! who should be insulted here....You work it out...


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> how come you guys only bash the Christian faith? well i guess you would seein as how Jesus said "you will be hated for my names sake". but I invite you guys to go on a little spiritual journey. first, take a little trip to buddah's tomb, I guarrentee you he is still there. next, why dont you head down to muhammad's tomb, he is still there, DEAD AS A DOORKNOB!!!!. now go to Jesus' tomb......................... I WOULD BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY THAT HE IS (NOT) THERE!!!, why, because he loved YOU so much that he was willingly slaughtered and tortured and then nailed to a cross, and THEN rose again in three days like he said he would so that you could be forgiven for your blasphemy and go to heaven and reign with him for eternity!!!. so there (spirit) even if there was only that peice of love in the Bible, thats enough for the whole book!!!, AND A HUNDRED OTHER BOOKS!!!.


LOL I guarantee you that all you'll find at Buddhas place of death is his relics..Also Buddha put of his enlightenment for thousands and thousands of years to serve other beings as a Bodhisattva...in one life he layed down his body for food for a lioness to feed her cubs...he didn't just sacrifice his life ONCE..he did it COUNTLESS times ...So maybe you should go on a lil spiritual journey yourself and get your information straight first.....

I was a Christian for over 15 years...so don't you dare judge me when I haven't judged you. Alot of christians to my mind are evil, they think they have some kind of authority to tell others that they're sinners or that they're going to go to hell or they're doing wrong etc etc without ever realising that they are being obnoxious and judgmental....that's so not Christian and I detest that mentality.
I have ultimate faith. I know Jesus loves me ..I don't need a guidebook filled with ignorance to know that. What I do have is discernment and I can see what is absolute crap in the Christian teachings and what isn't...because I took a lil spiritual journey myself ........and I bet if I told you all about it you wouldn't even believe it despite your bible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > how come you guys only bash the Christian faith? well i guess you would seein as how Jesus said "you will be hated for my names sake". but I invite you guys to go on a little spiritual journey. first, take a little trip to buddah's tomb, I guarrentee you he is still there. next, why dont you head down to muhammad's tomb, he is still there, DEAD AS A DOORKNOB!!!!. now go to Jesus' tomb......................... I WOULD BET ANY AMOUNT OF MONEY THAT HE IS (NOT) THERE!!!, why, because he loved YOU so much that he was willingly slaughtered and tortured and then nailed to a cross, and THEN rose again in three days like he said he would so that you could be forgiven for your blasphemy and go to heaven and reign with him for eternity!!!. so there (spirit) even if there was only that peice of love in the Bible, thats enough for the whole book!!!, AND A HUNDRED OTHER BOOKS!!!.
> ...


First of all, i didnt judge you, i only said that Jesus rose from the dead. secondly, if you know jesus loves you, why do you call his word ignorant?. and third, i could let a lion eat me but that dosent make me God. buddah never rose from the dead.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Edu, come on over here. I've got a one-way fist class 12-gauge ticket to the Kingdom for you in the barrel of my Benelli.


HAHAHAHAHA!!!!, I love you man, God gave you a sense of humor, thats apperent. Ill pray that God gives you an experience like he gave me of his power and love so maybe it will take some of the bitterness you have towards him away. And i do love you man, regardless of whether you threaten me or not. Peace be with you.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Why are YOU insulted? Because I think the bible is ignorant....My comment wasn't aimed at any Christians, it was aimed at the bible....I also have a rel with Christ...and I'm not a disbeliever.
> 
> I wasn't debating anything...I wasn't putting down anybodies faith...I HAVE FAITH, I have absolute conviction..I have no problem with anybodies faith...I just think the bible is ignorant, misunderstood, mistranslated.and I think those who follow it are mostly ignorant.. I think that, but I'm not debating it.
> 
> Those who are courageous enough to admit to themselves that they struggle with they're faith...that they find some of the teachings ignorant, that they don't know if they trully believe, that they don't accept all of the teachings....it doesn't mean those people don't have faith....it just means they're honest with others and with themselves, it doesn't make them blasphemous, saying that is insulting....and saying that homosexuals are devil worshipers? c'mon! who should be insulted here....You work it out...


Christians read the Bible, Lyns. I am actually hurt because you call a book that has greatly impacted my life and millions, millions of others ignorant. 
I have struggled with my sexuality for years Lyns... I've also struggled going to church because of the fear of being judged. Well, that's their problem if they do judge me. I know of Christians who are real bigots and hypocrites but that doesn't stop me from serving God and reading his word.



Spirit said:


> I was a Christian for over 15 years...so don't you dare judge me when I haven't judged you. Alot of christians to my mind are evil, they think they have some kind of authority to tell others that they're sinners or that they're going to go to hell or they're doing wrong etc etc without ever realising that they are being obnoxious and judgmental....that's so not Christian and I detest that mentality.
> I have ultimate faith. I know Jesus loves me ..I don't need a guidebook filled with ignorance to know that. What I do have is discernment and I can see what is absolute crap in the Christian teachings and what isn't...because I took a lil spiritual journey myself ........and I bet if I told you all about it you wouldn't even believe it despite your bible.


I'm sorry that you have been hurt by many Christians... You know what? We are Humans too. We make mistakes. For ALL have sinned and fallen short of the Glory of God - Christian or not. Honestly, I totally suck at being a Christian... lol.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > Why are YOU insulted? Because I think the bible is ignorant....My comment wasn't aimed at any Christians, it was aimed at the bible....I also have a rel with Christ...and I'm not a disbeliever.
> ...


we all suck at being a christian, but Jesus loves us so much (why, ill never know) that as long as you love him back and let him guide your life, youll get better and better at it with his power. peace sista.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> First of all, i didnt judge you, i only said that Jesus rose from the dead. secondly, if you know jesus loves you, why do you call his word ignorant?. and third, i could let a lion eat me but that dosent make me God. buddah never rose from the dead.


I do not believe that the way Christians interpret the bible is correct, so I do not believe the ignorance that is spouted to be his real true word, merely hearsay. I don't believe that Jesus rose from the dead in the way that you do....I see the story as being symbolic as to what actually happened...which also fits in with Buddhist thought. Buddha is beyond birth and death.....he "rose" beyond birth and death...in the same sense...it's just that different religions explain things differently. Buddha came back as the second Buddha-Padmasambhava and his works were great....he lives on through his emenations...until this very day. The Christianity we have today, the fundamental nonsense, is not accurate to what Jesus originally taught.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I do not believe that the way Christians interpret the bible is correct,


Even if the bible is the Word of God, no one ever said it was intended to be scientific, historical, etc. God can't speak in metaphors? He may have given us His Word, but He never told us how to interpret it. That's where Christianity became corrupted--humans took over the role of administrating a religion and thus diluting its spiritual purity. Everyone should stop taking it so damn literally or listening to what everyone else has told them. Walking around telling me that I will suffer the eternal flames of hell because I don't think Jesus actually rose from the dead is not very Christian. My so-called blasphemy may be offensive, but your insistent bullshit is just as annoying to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

SistA HazeL said:


> Christians read the Bible, Lyns. I am actually hurt because you call a book that has greatly impacted my life and millions, millions of others ignorant.
> I have struggled with my sexuality for years Lyns... I've also struggled going to church because of the fear of being judged. Well, that's their problem if they do judge me. I know of Christians who are real bigots and hypocrites but that doesn't stop me from serving God and reading his word.


Yes, I don't like how Christians interpret the bible, I can't change that because it offends you. I don't think you are an ignorant person. Like I said I have absolutely no problem with your faith Hazel.



> I'm sorry that you have been hurt by many Christians... You know what? We are Humans too. We make mistakes. For ALL have sinned and fallen short of the Glory of God - Christian or not. Honestly, I totally suck at being a Christian... lol.


Let me explain. When I was younger I used to read the bible daily and I swallowed it's every word. I used to sit there depressed, lonely with my bible in one hand and a razor blade in the other willing myself to kill myself because I had this book in my hand which had convinced me that I was being abused because I was a bad person, because I was sinful...I thought God hated me. I'd get up every night praying my heart out asking for forgiveness for whatever I had done that had caused me to be abused...I nearly killed myself because of that bible...because of the teachings. Alot of the teachings aren't psychologically healthy at all..they cause people so much self hatred-in my mind spirituality shouldn't do that. They teach this stuff to kids in school as though it is real, it is just presumed that kids should learn Christianity and be Christians..thats wrong and VERY damaging. It's that mentality that ALL have fallen short of God and are bad people-its damaging and it's not true...it is evil...Hazel rather than presuming I'll ask, do you ever think you're a bad sinful person or do you think sometimes you feel self hatred for yourself because of your religion?

I care about you as my friend but I won't change my opinion. I think Christianity, as we know it today, is destructive and damaging and is not psychologically healthy at all, it's neurotic.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

egodeath said:


> That's where Christianity became corrupted--humans took over the role of administrating a religion and thus diluting its spiritual purity. Everyone should stop taking it so damn literally or listening to what everyone else has told them. Walking around telling me that I will suffer the eternal flames of hell because I don't think Jesus actually rose from the dead is not very Christian. My so-called blasphemy may be offensive, but your insistent bullshit is just as annoying to me.


Exactly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

egodeath said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > I do not believe that the way Christians interpret the bible is correct,
> ...


Then dont post here and it wont annoy you. :idea:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

Spirit said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > Christians read the Bible, Lyns. I am actually hurt because you call a book that has greatly impacted my life and millions, millions of others ignorant.
> ...


if the Bible made you feel like that then you yourself were misinterpreting it. God, my friend, is filled with love and mercy. and you obviously didnt read any of the new testament because Jesus came here and died for the forgivness of sin instead of people making animal sacrafices. All you had to do was ask him to forgive you once, and after that he CANT even remember any past sins. the Bible is not just judgement and flame, you were reading it wrong. peace. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> if the Bible made you feel like that then you yourself were misinterpreting it. God, my friend, is filled with love and mercy. and you obviously didnt read any of the new testament because Jesus came here and died for the forgivness of sin instead of people making animal sacrafices. All you had to do was ask him to forgive you once, and after that he CANT even remember any past sins. the Bible is not just judgement and flame, you were reading it wrong. peace. :wink:


Of course I was misinterpreting it-I was seven-10 years old back then, that was my point..... :roll: and you and millions of others are still misinterpreting it. You are the one professing that people are going to hell, that people are sinful..I am not, so therefore you are still reading it wrongly and making lots of contradictions and judgments. Take responsibility for your life, if you have a porn addiction-get psychological help for it. If you think you're a sinner-change it, don't hide behind some holy sugar daddy to fix your problems. You're right, what we call "God" and although I don't see God as a him outside of myself, God is love and mercy...if you truly knew that you would stop with the "You're sinful and going to hell" Neurotic stuff, its not constructive and it's not conducive to love or to true happiness or to a healthy mind. Good day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > if the Bible made you feel like that then you yourself were misinterpreting it. God, my friend, is filled with love and mercy. and you obviously didnt read any of the new testament because Jesus came here and died for the forgivness of sin instead of people making animal sacrafices. All you had to do was ask him to forgive you once, and after that he CANT even remember any past sins. the Bible is not just judgement and flame, you were reading it wrong. peace. :wink:
> ...


NO my man, I am proffessing that when people agknolage the sacrafice that God made for us and except Jesus into our hearts, we are saved from hell. we are all sinners, thats why when the priests brought the woman supposedly caught in adultry to Jesus and wanted to stone her, Jesus said "the one of you that has not sinned, let him cast the first stone" they all dropped there stones and walked away. And yes my friend, you are a sinner. every human being on this earth is, but that dosent mean that we are all going to burn in hell forever!!! only those who reject Jesus will hear the words "depart from me, I never knew you". I know that Jesus is real and that he rose again because when I decided to give my life to him, he touched me and gave me an experience in my aunts living room that I can only describe as the most euphoric, loving, peacful feeling ive ever experienced. Not only could i not stand, but i felt the most warm calming sensation flow through my body, and I cried for joy on my dad's shoulder for about 30 minutes. I KNOW HES REAL!!! I KNOW HE LOVES YOU JUST AS MUCH AS ANYONE ELSE, SO AT LEAST GIVE SOME THOUGHT TO AT LEAST TRYING TO ASK HIM INTO YOUR HEART. and just because some (SO CALLED) Christians may have hurt you in the past dosent mean that you should base your ideas of Christianity on those stuck up hypocrits. I have also been hurt by people who called themselves Christians but thats not going to make me hate God for it. I know what he has done for me and I love him unconditionally for that, and the only reason I even decided to get saved was as a last resort because I hated my life so much. I didnt believe in God either but after that experience, I have know choice but to believe. and by the way, have you seen the movie, the passion of the Christ? if you havent, you should. and I will pray that God COMPLETLY removes your DP from you. peace man. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I didn't read all of your post. I can't be bothered with this debate anymore, it's fruitless...I have no prob with your faith and I don't expect you to have a problem with mine. We are all entitled to our opinions. I don't believe you know enough about me to know what I truly think because despite what I've said you think i disbelieve lol simply because I don't think exactly how you do.... I no longer have Dp.d, I recovered several years ago for several reasons....One, a very powerful prayer and amazing experience...which is why I have ultimate conviction through my own experiences and do not need you to preach to me okay, you are being black and white...also other things such as working through my psychological problems myself as well. Be well and best of luck. Stop making presumptions about people and stop forcing your way of seeing things onto others-it will get you nowhere. I will pray for your recovery..... :arrow:


----------



## Warren (Feb 18, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> NO my man, I am proffessing that when people agknolage the sacrafice that God made for us and except Jesus into our hearts, we are saved from hell. we are all sinners, thats why when the priests brought the woman supposedly caught in adultry to Jesus and wanted to stone her, Jesus said "the one of you that has not sinned, let him cast the first stone" they all dropped there stones and walked away. And yes my friend, you are a sinner. every human being on this earth is, but that dosent mean that we are all going to burn in hell forever!!! only those who reject Jesus will hear the words "depart from me, I never knew you". I know that Jesus is real and that he rose again because when I decided to give my life to him, he touched me and gave me an experience in my aunts living room that I can only describe as the most euphoric, loving, peacful feeling ive ever experienced. Not only could i not stand, but i felt the most warm calming sensation flow through my body, and I cried for joy on my dad's shoulder for about 30 minutes. I KNOW HES REAL!!! I KNOW HE LOVES YOU JUST AS MUCH AS ANYONE ELSE, SO AT LEAST GIVE SOME THOUGHT TO AT LEAST TRYING TO ASK HIM INTO YOUR HEART. and just because some (SO CALLED) Christians may have hurt you in the past dosent mean that you should base your ideas of Christianity on those stuck up hypocrits. I have also been hurt by people who called themselves Christians but thats not going to make me hate God for it. I know what he has done for me and I love him unconditionally for that, and the only reason I even decided to get saved was as a last resort because I hated my life so much. I didnt believe in God either but after that experience, I have know choice but to believe. and by the way, have you seen the movie, the passion of the Christ? if you havent, you should. and I will pray that God COMPLETLY removes your DP from you. peace man. :wink:


I got saved and Jesus fixed my spelling!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > NO my man, I am proffessing that when people agknolage the sacrafice that God made for us and except Jesus into our hearts, we are saved from hell. we are all sinners, thats why when the priests brought the woman supposedly caught in adultry to Jesus and wanted to stone her, Jesus said "the one of you that has not sinned, let him cast the first stone" they all dropped there stones and walked away. And yes my friend, you are a sinner. every human being on this earth is, but that dosent mean that we are all going to burn in hell forever!!! only those who reject Jesus will hear the words "depart from me, I never knew you". I know that Jesus is real and that he rose again because when I decided to give my life to him, he touched me and gave me an experience in my aunts living room that I can only describe as the most euphoric, loving, peacful feeling ive ever experienced. Not only could i not stand, but i felt the most warm calming sensation flow through my body, and I cried for joy on my dad's shoulder for about 30 minutes. I KNOW HES REAL!!! I KNOW HE LOVES YOU JUST AS MUCH AS ANYONE ELSE, SO AT LEAST GIVE SOME THOUGHT TO AT LEAST TRYING TO ASK HIM INTO YOUR HEART. and just because some (SO CALLED) Christians may have hurt you in the past dosent mean that you should base your ideas of Christianity on those stuck up hypocrits. I have also been hurt by people who called themselves Christians but thats not going to make me hate God for it. I know what he has done for me and I love him unconditionally for that, and the only reason I even decided to get saved was as a last resort because I hated my life so much. I didnt believe in God either but after that experience, I have know choice but to believe. and by the way, have you seen the movie, the passion of the Christ? if you havent, you should. and I will pray that God COMPLETLY removes your DP from you. peace man. :wink:
> ...


NICE man. good lord, you people really DONT have anything nice to say do you? good grief man!!! you wasted your time coming on this post just to insult me and tell me I didnt spell something right? was that neccesary? :?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> I didn't read all of your post. I can't be bothered with this debate anymore, it's fruitless...I have no prob with your faith and I don't expect you to have a problem with mine. We are all entitled to our opinions. I don't believe you know enough about me to know what I truly think because despite what I've said you think i disbelieve lol simply because I don't think exactly how you do.... I no longer have Dp.d, I recovered several years ago for several reasons....One, a very powerful prayer and amazing experience...which is why I have ultimate conviction through my own experiences and do not need you to preach to me okay, you are being black and white...also other things such as working through my psychological problems myself as well. Be well and best of luck. Stop making presumptions about people and stop forcing your way of seeing things onto others-it will get you nowhere. I will pray for your recovery..... :arrow:


you never actually said what you believe, and i never tried to force my beliefs on anyone. I started this post with the intention of giving people some hope and you and EGOTRIP over there had to tell me how wrong I was in what I believed. so who was forcing whos beliefs on who? and by the way, this never was the debate section anyway, its the support section.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Let's just cool it peoples and end it here....

Peace. One Love,
xx Sista Hazel xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> I got saved and Jesus fixed my spelling!


hahaahaha...I think he was just trying to lighten everybody up. Thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> you never actually said what you believe, and i never tried to force my beliefs on anyone. I started this post with the intention of giving people some hope and you and EGOTRIP over there had to tell me how wrong I was in what I believed. so who was forcing whos beliefs on who? and by the way, this never was the debate section anyway, its the support section.


hahaaha :lol: EGOTRIP.....Sorry. I wish you the best of luck on your Spiritual path, may your journey be beautiful and your blessings many. I sincerely mean that. Oh yeah, I am not a "my man" lol. I'm 100 percent female.  


SistA HazeL said:


> Let's just cool it peoples and end it here....
> 
> Peace. One Love,
> xx Sista Hazel xx


AMEN. <3


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > you never actually said what you believe, and i never tried to force my beliefs on anyone. I started this post with the intention of giving people some hope and you and EGOTRIP over there had to tell me how wrong I was in what I believed. so who was forcing whos beliefs on who? and by the way, this never was the debate section anyway, its the support section.
> ...


Same to you my friend. :wink: maybe we'll see each other in heaven and then we'll all know the truth. And im glad you recovered, and if this DP kills me, I hope to see you up there in the sky. Peace man.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > and by the way, have you seen the movie, the passion of the Christ? if you havent, you should.
> ...


(nothing i say next is in a sarcastic or mean tone). I dont remember anywhere in the Bible that sais that homosexuals are devil worshipers, its just that when God created us, he meant for a man to marry one woman. that is why men cant reproduce. second, why did the passion of the Christ upset you. and third, i am sincerely interested in hearing your beliefs, I will love you regardless of what you believe, and no i dont know you personally but i love everyone, even egotrip,lol. tell me dude, i love hearing the opinions of others.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> (nothing i say next is in a sarcastic or mean tone). I dont remember anywhere in the Bible that sais that homosexuals are devil worshipers, its just that when God created us, he meant for a man to marry one woman. that is why men cant reproduce. second, why did the passion of the Christ upset you. and third, i am sincerely interested in hearing your beliefs, I will love you regardless of what you believe, and no i dont know you personally but i love everyone, even egotrip,lol. tell me dude, i love hearing the opinions of others.


It doesn't say homosexual's are devil worshippers. What was said was, that in order to worship and be completely devoted to Satan means you have to be homosexual because a Satan worshipper is someone who wants to do everything possible to sin against God. According to the Bible, homosexuality is sin, therefore to be a devoted Satanist, you must also be homosexual.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> (nothing i say next is in a sarcastic or mean tone). I dont remember anywhere in the Bible that sais that homosexuals are devil worshipers, its just that when God created us, he meant for a man to marry one woman. that is why men cant reproduce. second, why did the passion of the Christ upset you. and third, i am sincerely interested in hearing your beliefs, I will love you regardless of what you believe, and no i dont know you personally but i love everyone, even egotrip,lol. tell me dude, i love hearing the opinions of others.


You are stating your beliefs and not facts. I don't wish to debate any further. I will no longer be entering into Spiritual debates or otherwise on this forum. Whether or not you love me regardless of my beliefs is completely irrelevant here, I am not seeking acceptance for my beliefs or validation of my experiences, I don't need to.

Still, as I said, I wish you well on your spiritual journey. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Spirit said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > (nothing i say next is in a sarcastic or mean tone). I dont remember anywhere in the Bible that sais that homosexuals are devil worshipers, its just that when God created us, he meant for a man to marry one woman. that is why men cant reproduce. second, why did the passion of the Christ upset you. and third, i am sincerely interested in hearing your beliefs, I will love you regardless of what you believe, and no i dont know you personally but i love everyone, even egotrip,lol. tell me dude, i love hearing the opinions of others.
> ...


Well will you at least tell me why the passion of the Christ upset you? if not, good luck as well to you my friend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> eduEDU1 said:
> 
> 
> > (nothing i say next is in a sarcastic or mean tone). I dont remember anywhere in the Bible that sais that homosexuals are devil worshipers, its just that when God created us, he meant for a man to marry one woman. that is why men cant reproduce. second, why did the passion of the Christ upset you. and third, i am sincerely interested in hearing your beliefs, I will love you regardless of what you believe, and no i dont know you personally but i love everyone, even egotrip,lol. tell me dude, i love hearing the opinions of others.
> ...


that makes a lot of sense. thanks for putting it like that.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

How about you head over to the debate section and help answer my questions about the Bible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

eduEDU1 said:


> Well will you at least tell me why the passion of the Christ upset you? if not, good luck as well to you my friend.


If I could I would but you'd probably never believe me, either that, or you may think I am just crazy. It's not something I'm prepared to put on the forum and only a few people I trust know about it.
The other reason is that I think Christ is beautiful. Whatever happened, the message and truth behind it is beautiful and real isn't it.  It upsets me in a bad way and in a good way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> How about you head over to the debate section and help answer my questions about the Bible.


were you talking to me or spirit?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

eduEDU1 said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > How about you head over to the debate section and help answer my questions about the Bible.
> ...


You.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

sure ill go over there and start up a debate called Questions, meet me there.


----------

